# Conf & Emacs



## bigben (20 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

J ai enfin decider de mettre à MacOS X de maniere pousse. Mais en tant qu habitue dUnix je ne retrouve pas un certain nombre de fichier de conf standard : .XDefault, .Emacs...
Sont ils present sur MacOS X ?

J aimerai egalement savoir si emacs peut s ouvrir dans une fenetre separe avec une gestion de la souris, bref un truc du genre : unalias emacs &


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

Le fichier .Xdefaults ne sert que si tu as un serveur
X... il n'est pas installe par default, mais tu
peux l'installer facilement en utilisant fink.

Pour ce qui est du .emacs, par defaut
il n'y en a pas, mais si tu fais META-x
customize dans emacs et que tu changes
des choses, tu peux les sauver dedans...
Tu peux aussi editer le fichier .emacs a la
main et rajouter des choses dedans, si
tu t'y connais...

Pat++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

Pour ce qui est d'ouvrir emacs dans une fenetre separee, ce n'est pas possible.
Par conntre une version carbon d'Xemacs existe, ce n'est qu'une 19 et des soupieres...
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/development_tools/xemacs.html 

tu peux aussi installer xfree 4.1 ca fonctionne en rootless maintenant
www.xfree.org www.xdarwin.org 

mais macosx serieusement, c'est surtout cocoa, objc, project builder, interface builder ;-)


----------



## bigben (20 Octobre 2001)

Merci pour les infos.

Je vais essayer de me mettre aux IDE de developpement fournis par apple cependant pour faire du c-unix pure Emacs reste un outils tres performant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2001)

Pourquoi se priver de Project Builder pour faire des outils en ligne de commade.
C'est un type de projet qui s'appelle Tool, et qui est bien pratique, il permet de faire  au moins du C et C++, il fait les makefile a la volee (on aime ou pas, mais c'est bien pratique) et permet d'installer les binaires compile dans $HOME/bin (ou ou on veut bien sur...) 
Bref tres pratique. sous solaris et linux, j'utilise un makefile, sous OS X, il se debrouille, et ca marche aussi bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




l'appli qui permet ca s'appelle jam (mais en utilisation courrante, on a pas a le savoir). Je ne sais pas comment conserver le makefile genere automatiquemet


----------

